# Advice needed to on a malicious scratch



## Morty130971 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi, 

Went to see my brother in law today and it appears that some one has taken a dislike to his silver Hyundai Santa Fe and scratched it all down one slde.

As well as it being along the whole length it also varies on depth and at some points has gone through to the paint. 

Has anyone got any advice on removing the scratch? 

Thanks


----------



## nighthawk (Feb 10, 2012)

Try ringing a smart repairer sounds like its gonna need the professional painting touch!


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

You'll be looking for a very confident smart repairer with bucket loads of ability that can take on a whole side, especially in silver.
There's no way I'd touch it.
SMART is understood to mean Small/Medium Area Repair Technology and I wouldn't call a side of car a small or medium area ... I'd call it large :thumb:


----------



## nighthawk (Feb 10, 2012)

There's loads round here that paint whole sides always see them at dealers or on the side of the road


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm not saying it can't be done mobile - but with the best will in world the chances are when doing half a car in un-controlled conditions (ie outside) it will end up being one of those jobs that have dirt in the paint and flies in the lacquer, not to mention the troubles it brings trying to evenly bake the lacquer on such a large mobile job.
And if/when a mobile job of this size is taken on and it turns out to be of worse quality than a poor bodyshop job people quite justifiably moan about the quality of SMART.

SMART has it's restrictions (more especially on the size of the repair that should be undertaken) ... but unfortunately in so many instances repairers disregard those restrictions by taking on jobs that aren't suited to SMART and then they leave the whole industry open to being bad mouthed.

IMHO if it's a quality repair that's required then this exactly the type of job that shouldn't be done mobile - a whole side of car really needs to be done inside.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

We have a key scratch running down the entire side of the works focus pool car. We have been quoted £375 to paint the entire side including a small scrape as well as machine polish the roof and take out some of the small scratches along the drivers side. It's metallic too, and for a major body shop I didn't think it was too bad


----------

